# Layout How finished are you?



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I know all stages of layout construction are fun but I am just curious, if you were to rate your layout as TOTALLY FINISHED, where are you on a scale of 1 to 10?

Even though mine looks nearly complete there are many details to finish and tie up other projects on the layout.

Also maybe how many layouts have you actually TOTALLY FINISHED?
For me NONE. I have always started over before one is completed.

Mike


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I put that I am at stage four.

Planning: done
Benchwork: Done
Track laying: Done
Track wiring: 99% done

That is 4 points of the layout done so I gave myself a 4.

I have never finished a layout but I have made it to 5 or 6 on 2 others and maybe a 7 on the first one I started. This one should get pretty close to being finished if I stay where I am for at least 2 more years.

Massey


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

While the board is painted, the track is laid, and most of the buildings we wanted are assembled and painted, I still have not permanently installed most of the wiring and none of my grade crossing are done. My tunnel piece still needs to be finished and I've done very little sceniking other than a few trees. I also dont have my fall guard in place and only a few of my locos have decoders in them, with only one having sound.

It's just like my off-roading hobby. I started a truck build five years ago and made more progress in the first six months than I have in the last 4.5 years  It's not that I dont have the time or the tools, but I cant ever find cheap hobbies


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> It's not that I dont have the time or the tools, but I cant ever find cheap hobbies


I guess we could collect rocks!!! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Collecting rocks would be good, Gold ones, Silver ones!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a 1.

Built table and have a test track, but no track plan yet, no DCC equip., and few buildings. No rush, I plan on this taking a very long time.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny how we all seem to do the same things when building a layout. Actually I don't think any layout ever gets 100% finished. There is always something else you can add or something that needs changing. I guess that's why they call it a hobby as it is for free time and relaxation. I don't think I would like building layouts for a living. Then it would become work and I don't like work. Besides if everyone was finished with their layout there wouldn't be anything to talk about here. Ha! Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Pete,
You, sir, are 100% on the money! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've built 7 layouts in 35 years, 3 N, 4 HO, none were ever truly finished...:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

First there was the Unfinished Hadrons Wall in Brittania in the early AD's....then there was Ludwig Van's Unfinished 9th Symphony....then there was Nathan Arizona's Unfinished Furniture Store,Unfinished Arizona's....which gets us to MacDaddy's Family's Unfinished Layout....its the gift that keeps on giving, will it ever be done....dang good question? So we'll,see you all on the forum in about 15 yrs to see what answers we get!!!:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I rate mine at 20% finished. I have the table done, pink foam done, track assembled but not fasted down, some wiring in, switches serviced and working again (they're about 50-60 years old). No buildings yet, I need to put in nylon pins and two other transformers to run isolated loops, level, align and nail down the track, get the switchs tweaked for derailments, one more tranny for the accessories, and then all the buildings go in and the snow comes down!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As kids, we were all tormented by nightmares zombies and the walking undead ghouls. Well, my little O layout is scarier than that ... sort of a Zombie Undone nightmare. It's all in O27, which torments my little prewar locos endlessly. I'm trying to find the courage to rip out its heart -- track and all, perform some sort of exorcism, and pray for a shiny (mostly) new O31 layout someday.

Brrr ... why are the hairs on the back of my neck standing up ???

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i have table (+ module surfaces) buit, track laid, wired and weathered, rough landscape complete, electronic modules installed, panel 50% programmed. 

hmmm, i'm afraid i can not give myself more then 1


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeez....subjective subject. I gave myself a 2, but looking at tankists post, I'd say I'm at 0.2 maybe? 

10 is never achieveable.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> As kids, we were all tormented by nightmares zombies and the walking undead ghouls. Well, my little O layout is scarier than that ... sort of a Zombie Undone nightmare. It's all in O27, which torments my little prewar locos endlessly. I'm trying to find the courage to rip out its heart -- track and all, perform some sort of exorcism, and pray for a shiny (mostly) new O31 layout someday.
> 
> Brrr ... why are the hairs on the back of my neck standing up ???
> 
> TJ


Hey TJ...."Zombie Survival Guide" by Max Brooks....bone up brother and look for that head shot:thumbsup:...I don't think there is a chapter on Model Railroading...YET!!:laugh:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

it's done when your done with it.



MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey TJ...."Zombie Survival Guide" by Max Brooks....bone up brother and look for that head shot:thumbsup


great book. instead of the hall monitor, like in school, i'm the designated zombie monitor at work. anyone starts looking iffy, their going to get a cricket bat upside the head  :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kursplat said:


> it's done when your done with it.
> 
> 
> great book. instead of the hall monitor, like in school, i'm the designated zombie monitor at work. anyone starts looking iffy, their going to get a cricket bat upside the head  :laugh:



Its never done and when you think it is you tear it down and start all over.:laugh:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

big ed said:


> Its never done and when you think it is you tear it down and start all over.:laugh:


exactly :thumbsup:


----------

